# Conroe area rides?



## txgal

Anyone know of any good places to ride around the Conroe area? My family is taking a vacation on the lake for a few days and I was wondering if it would be worth taking my road bike.?


----------



## tdhood

Dunno about rides starting from Lake Conroe, but there's lots of popular routes within striking distance. My favorite is a pretty little 35 mile loop that starts/ends from Montgomery High School.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=158065

Lots of scenery, a few hills to make it interesting, bike-friendly stops along the way & lots of route permutations to make a day of it.

If you're looking for an organized ride, you're close to The Woodlands (http://www.woodlandscycling.org), with their regular Saturday & Sunday rides.

Bring sunscreen & Deep Woods Off.

tdh


----------



## Schneiderguy

I live in Huntsville which is 30 min. north of Conroe. The Woodlands Cycling Club has weekday and week end race hammer head rides, weekend fast social rides(17-19 mph I think) and social rides. The web site is www.woodlandscycling.org-if this is not correct a search engine will pull it up. There are lots of farm to market roads, traffic is not heavy, but here is little to no shoulder. I ride these a lot. I would be careful about riding roads near the lake especially on weekends unless there is a good shoulder. We specialize in Red Necks in big trucks drinking beer all weekend. The boaters on the lake kill one another off with regularity! You may have to drive somewhere to start. If you don't want a group and you want hills, drive up I.S. 45 past Willis to Shepard Hill Road, exit and cross over the highway. Park and ride north to Huntsville and back. Very little to no traffic and lots of good hills


----------



## txgal

Thanks for all your input, I'm heading out there on the 12th. If you happen to see a girl on a blue specialized roubaix, a guy on a blue kona road bike, and a guy on a blue/silver trek 2300 looking very lost, that's probably my family.


----------



## hollowlegs99

*Montgomery HS Rides*

Hey TS, I work at Bentwater CC. I'm interested in riding the Montgomery HS ride anytime.


----------

